# Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

Moin Moin!

Schöne Sch..... #q . Das Boot (4,10m) günsig bei ebay ersteigert und nun stelle ich fest das irgend so eine Schlaumeise den Boden mit original Bauschaum ausgeschäumt hat und noch nicht mal alle Löcher abgedichtet. Alles nass!
Also hab ich jetzt 'nen Schwimmschwamm!

Hat jemand eine Idee wie das wieder trocken bekomme ohne den Boden aufzusägen?

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

das ja Mist !!!   
würde als allererstes mal die Löcher mit Glasfaser Spachtel alle zumachen ...
hat das Boot ne Ablaßschraube ???
ich würde das Boot halt sonst senkrecht hinstellen und mal schauen ob es rausläuft ... zur Not würd ich unten  und evtl. oben dann auch noch mal ein paar kleine Löcher ( für den Abfluß und die Luftzufuhr ) machen, sind ja dann schnell wieder zugespachtelt ....
aber vielleicht hat hier sonst jemand noch ne bessere Idee ...  |kopfkrat   ;+


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Am Heck ist ein Loch zwei Finger groß da hab ich wochenlang ca 1/3 liter abgesaugt. Die Verschäumungslöcher hab ich eben aufgepult alles nass! Hochkant stellen geht nicht. Das ding wiegt ca 150 KG, bischen viel für 4,10m.
Yahoo?


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

ja ist MIst .... aber ich denke das wird wohl so das einzigste sein ....
hatte vor kurzem auch nen altes kaputtes Boot geborgen ... da war das genauso .... sauschwer das ca. 3m lange Boot ....
einzige Chance war da den Boden unter zu zerdeppern das dort das wasser rauslaufen konnte .... und ober ein Loch damit luft rein konnte ....
danach dann wieder flicken mit Glasfasermatten ....  |uhoh:
mußt es ja nicht gleich hochkant stellen - jedenfalls schräg das das Wasser rauslaufen kann ....


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Das sickert ja nur sehr langsam. Wo ist die Tiegersäge? Geht wohl doch nicht anders.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=22649&stc=1


----------



## fischer696 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Hi,
ja das würde ich auch machen, das Boot schön schräg stellen und das Wasser ablaugen lassen, dauert aber sehr lange. und dafür sorgen das nix neues nachlaufen kann, am besten im sommer schön im die Sonne stellen und den doppelten Boden reichlich Löcher, ca. 10mm verpassen, aber nicht die äußere Bootshaut zerstören!
Dann kann das Wasser gut verdunsten und die Löcher kann man mit Glasfaserspachtel gut wieder schließen, aber vorher gut ansenken damit es auch gut hällt.

Viel Glück
ansonsten wieder bei Ebay versuchen zuverkaufen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Erstmal mit der Lochsäge (Schalterdosengrösse) 4 Löcher sägen und versuchen rauszukratzen was geht. Saugt sich ja immer wieder voll. Im Sommer wen ganz trocken ist dann Spezialschaum rein (geschlossenporig).
ach bei 400€ kanste nix verlangen.


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

mußt versuchen das Boot immer schräger zu stellen !!!!
je leichter es wird ! 
wir haben damals zu zweit mit unserem Bootsfund auch gekämpft wie die großen ....   #q
wie gesagt - zur Not unten ein paar Löcher rein damit das Wasser vernünftig rauslaufen kann !!!!
schickes Teil eigendlich - ich würde mir die Mühe machen  !!!!  #6

Ich persönlich halte nichts davon sowas bei ebay wieder anzubieten - es sei denn der Käufer weiß von dem Mangel ... 
aber muß ja jeder mit sich selbst abmachen ...  |kopfkrat


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Ja das hat Stiel und für 1-2 Angler gerade genug. Ich säge erstmal 4 Löcher und polke dann mit nem Draht den Kram soweit es geht raus.


----------



## Franky (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Rumpf mit Bauschaum ausgeschäumt ist - und zwar komplett????????


----------



## Gator01 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Steche doch einfach ein paar Kanülen mit dickem Schweißdraht am Boden des Schaumes längs in Bootrichtung, und dann schräg stellen das Wasser läuft dann schon raus. Man bohrt nicht einfach und unnütz Löcher in das was schwimmen soll. Sicher braucht der Trocknungsprozess lange. Aber es wird schon....


----------



## siegbert (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Hallo,
haste vielleicht einen guten Kumpel der eine lackiererei hat , da das Boot bei wenig Temperatur das Wochenende trocknen lassen,geht dann ein wenig schneller und ist eine gleichbleibene temperatur in der Kammer.


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Ich hab jetzt 2 Revisionsöfnungen 5cm Durchmesser reingesägt und es ist nur eine Seite verschäumt, da war wohl die Dose leer. Den Kram kann ich mit nem Draht raus puhlen und die kleinen Löcher bleiben zum trocknen erstmal offen.
Wie kommen Menschen nur auf solche Ideen? Unsinkbar wird die Schüssel dadurch auch nicht!


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

was hastn bezahlt dafür bei ebay ????
hoffe es war ein Schnapper ! ....
====================================
ach da .... lesen müßte ich können ....   #d :c#q


----------



## Franky (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

@ Pixelschreck:
Nee - absolut nicht "unsinkbar"... Im Gegenteil - wenn sich der Schaum so richtig vollgesogen hat, kann Dir der Kahn gaaaaaaanz fix kentern oder gleich wie ein Stein zu Boden gehen... Passender Name wäre dann "Bleiente" 
Hol bloss die ganze Sch....., äääh den ganzen Schaum  da raus udn mach alles schick und dicht...


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Für 400 € ist schon ok. Das wird schon. Morgen bastel ich mir ne Bauschaumtunnelfräse mit Absaugvorichtung (Abwasserspirale u. Staubsauger). 
Hat jemand eine Vorstellung wie alt das Boot sein könnte, so rein nach der Form? Ich schätze so Mitte der 70ger??? Das Gfk ist überall ok keine tiefen Kratzer, keine Osmose. 
 Ich bin ganz zuversichtlich das ich damit noch viel Freude haben wede.

Herzlichen Dank für eure Tipps, ich werde über die weiteren Bastelein gerne Bericht erstatten.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Ferry (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Moin,moin,

hatte auch mal so nen Fall bei einem Angelfreund. Wir haben das gelöst indem wir in den Zwischenboden ein Ventil ( KFZ ) gebaut haben und dann immer wieder Druckluft mit gleichmäßig niedrigem Druck durchgeblasen haben. Das wird da zwar nicht sofot trocken, aber es beschleunigt die Sache sehr. Die Luft entweicht mit dem Wasser an einem unten liegenden Loch am Heck oder in der Gegend zumindest.Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. Mehr Löcher würde ich nicht bohren, da trotz nachträglichem Spachteln eine Flickstelle immer ein Schwachpunkt darstellt, zu mal man nicht weiß, welches Grundmaterial genau bei Herstellung Verwendung fand und Neu auf/mit Alt kann Probleme geben.

Grüße cl


----------



## Bondex (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Weiß nicht was sonst so in den Booten ist, aber die sind doch immer ausgeschjäumt. Vielleicht nicht mit Bauschau, aber wenn du alles rauskratzt muß doch auch was neues wieder rein??? Vielleich kann man sich das Kratzen auch sparen wenn man das Zeug mit Lösungsmitteln verflüssigst oder schmelzen läßt? Ich meine nur grub leerkratzen und dann mit ´ner fetten Lackierpistole das Nitro reinballern. Nur weiß ich nicht ob sich der Bauschaum davon auflöst und das GFK nicht mit, daß müßte man vorher testen. Jedenfalls schrumpft Styropor von Nitro, Verdünnung oder Bezin zusammen. Vielleicht kann man sich diesen Effekt zu nutze machen


----------



## fischer696 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Ja wie Bondex schon sagt, so einige Boote haben Bauschaum für bessere Stabilität und als Schwimmkörper, aber nicht im Boder. In diesem Fall hier hatte der jenige welche wohl versucht die Stabilität durch den Schaum zu verbessern, aber mit 1K Schaum??
2K Schaum währe da wähsendlich besser da er fast kein Wasser aufnimmt, er ist aber viel teurer, es lont sich aber, wenn das Boot sonst zu instabiel ist.


----------



## Pixelschreck (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

So ich hab jetzt 4 Löcher mit der Lochsäge reingesägt und mit ner Gabel an einer GFK-Zeltstange das Meiste rausgekratzt. Den Rest morgen. Alles klitschenass. 2 Löcher mach ich später wieder zu. Sperrholzstreifen durch die Löcher stecken mit Epoxi verkleben und mit Nirospax heften. Auf das Sperrholz die ausgesägten Teller kleben, aushärten lassen und überspachtel. Geht aber erst wenn nachts über 10 Grad sind.

Diese Geschichte gehört in die Kategorie "Verbastelt". Bauschaum hat im Boot nichts zu suchen. Der Boden besteht aus 2 Kammern die in Fahrtrichtung durch einen Kielholm (auch hol und vesrschäumt :-( ) unterteilt werden. Die Schlaumeise, die sich hier versucht hat, hat nur bb Seite mit Bauschwamm verseucht. Das führt dazu dass das Boot innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf der Fahrerseite 200 Liter Wasser oder mehr aufnehmen kann die sich nicht lenzen lassen! 
Das Ergebniss währe: Das Boot läut aus dem Ruder, Lässt sich nicht mehr steuern, bekommt stark Schlagseite, nimmt noch mehr Wasser auf, kenntert, dann heisst es aussteigen und zu Fuss nach Hause, von dort Bergungstaucher anfordern.
(Eskimorolle nicht möglich )
Ideal währe: Übergenommenes Wasser sammelt sich achtern mitschiffs und kann gelenzt werden. Das Boot bleibt krängungsstabil und nimmt den Bug hoch. Wodurch weiters Übernehmen erschwert wird und Zeit zum lenzen bleibt.

Unsinkbar machen ist bei diesem Boot nur schwer möglich es müssten schätzunsweise 500 Liter(Kg) Auftrieb erzeugt werden und das an den richtigen Stellen. Der Raum ist nicht da und die Berechnugen nicht einfach. Verschäumen ist nur was für Leute die sich mit der Materie auskennen und Boote berechnen können!

@ Ferry:
Die Methode ist prima und klappt auch wenn nich zu viele Löcher in Spiel sind. Zur Ergänzung kann man mit einer Injektionsspritze verdünntes Spülmitel einbringen un die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers zu senken.

@ Bondex:
Nicht alle Boote sind verschäumt, meistens wird verschäumen bei Sandwitschbooten angewendet. D.h. zwei Halbschalen auf PU oder ABS werden zusammengefügt und der Holraun mit speziellem 2 Komponentenschaum ausgefüllt der geschlossenporig ist und einen sehr niedrigen Schäumungsdruck aufbaut damit sich die Teile nicht verformen. Dieser Schaun kann kein Wasser aufnehmen!
Solche Boote (besonders aus ABS) sind sogut wie unzerstörbar. Selbst eine Ramming in die Breitseite von einen Fischkutter in voller Fahrt überstenen solche Boot unbeschadet. (Passiert mit einem Tabur Yak2 verschäumt. Nicht nachmachen!)
Bauschaum läst sich nicht auflösen oder Schmelzen und ist Sondermüll. Nitroverdünnung zersetzt Fette. Wenn es eingeatmet wird führt es zu schweren Schäden im Nervensytem!!! Es sind spezielle Atemschutzfilter zu tragen und sollte nur vom Fachbetrieb verarbeitet werden!

Mast und Schotbuch
Jens


----------



## Ralf-H (18. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Moin,
ich habe mit meinem Gebrauchtboot (ca. 5m, 25 Jahre alt) exakt dasselbe Problem gehabt. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Hohlraum unterm Deck komplett mit 08/15 Bauschaum dicht gemacht, ist dann wohl mal heftig über Steine gerumpelt und hat das ganze dann absolut dilletantisch mit GFK versucht abzudichten - Pustekuchen. Der gesamte Schaum im Hohlraum war voll Wasser, und ich hab´mich gewundert, daß die Karre so schwer ist und mit 60PS kaum ins Gleiten kommt.
Ich hab´dann ein 40x60cm großes Loch ins Achterdeck gesägt und den ganzen nassen Schaum rausgepult (sicherlich 100kg !!!), dann das Boot 2 Wochen in der Sonne Trocknen lassen und dann die Löcher fachgerecht (!) von innen und außen mit GFK repariert. 
Das Loch war gradezu prädestiniert, da einen Einbautank von 65 Litern einzubauen. Jetzt habe ich einen ordentlichen Spritvorrat und einen schön tiefen Schwerpunkt.
Das ganze war eine Sauarbeit, hat sich aber sicher gelohnt.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Ist mal wieder ne richtig gute Story - leider eben nicht für denjenigen, der es ausbaden muß!
Da kommt mit der Zeit nicht nur Wasser rein. Da hast du irgendwann Würmer, Asseln und andere Verlegenheitsköder im Boot. Schaum hat eigentlich nichts im Bootsbau zu suchen -  wenn er nicht von hervorragender Qualität ist und vom Fachmann aufgezogen wird. Selbst im professiollen Bootsbau ist Schaum für mich ein "Achtung-Vorsicht-Faktor". Die wirklich guten Schäume kosten in der Verarbeitung richtig Geld und sind in den normalen Bootsklassen garnicht verarbeitet.
Ich fühle mich mit einfachen hohlen Tanks oder laminierten Spanten und Längsträgern einfach sicherer. Eine leitungsfähige Lenzpunpe in den Zwischenboden (wenn denn einer
da ist und es sich lohnt) und alles wird gut.


----------



## Ralf-H (18. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mal wieder ne richtig gute Story - leider eben nicht für denjenigen, der es ausbaden muß!
> Da kommt mit der Zeit nicht nur Wasser rein. Da hast du irgendwann Würmer, Asseln und andere Verlegenheitsköder im Boot. Schaum hat eigentlich nichts im Bootsbau zu suchen - wenn er nicht von hervorragender Qualität ist und vom Fachmann aufgezogen wird. Selbst im professiollen Bootsbau ist Schaum für mich ein "Achtung-Vorsicht-Faktor". Die wirklich guten Schäume kosten in der Verarbeitung richtig Geld und sind in den normalen Bootsklassen garnicht verarbeitet.
> Ich fühle mich mit einfachen hohlen Tanks oder laminierten Spanten und Längsträgern einfach sicherer. Eine leitungsfähige Lenzpunpe in den Zwischenboden (wenn denn einer
> da ist und es sich lohnt) und alles wird gut.


 
JAWOLL !!! So isses.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Bondex (18. März 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

@Pixelschreck
also da Nitroverdünnung nicht ganz ungiftig ist, ist mir bekannt, daher trage ich beim Lacken auch immer Atemschutz! Ich habe bloß Erfahrungen mit Styropor, der wegschmilzt mit Bauschaum habe ich das noch nicht getestet. Aber wenn dann sollte das Zeug auch trocken sein, sonst verdünnt sich das Nitro zu stark #c Wahrscheinlich ist die Schmelzraten ohnehin zu gering |kopfkrat


----------



## Bootsangler-70 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Moin der neue will auch mal seinen Senf dazugeben... Nitroverdünnung in ein GFK Boot kippen kann böse nach hinten losgehen, das löst das GFK an. wir haben so ein Boot mal komplett getrennt ( Sandwitsch-Bauweise ) da lässt sich die ober von der unter-Schale lösen und dann abheben. danach kommt mann gut an! bei meiner Bootsschale hat das damals ca. 70kg Gewicht eingespart... und das bei einer länge von 2.4m und einer breite von 1,6m. Wenn alles fertig ist, die ober wieder mit Epoxidharz auf die unterschale kleben. Danach sollte aber mit 2K Schaum wieder mindestens teil ausgeschäumt werden.


----------



## Pixelschreck (1. April 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

*Alles ist raus!!!*

Ich habe jetzt mit der Bauschaumtunnelfräse (Gabel an Zeltstange)  und Staubsauger alles rausgekratzt bekommen. War 'ne sch.......öne Beschäftigung. Alles klitsche nass. Leider ist der Boden einlaminiert und raustrennen währe noch aufwendiger gewesen. Jetzt warte ich auf wärmeres Wetter um die ausgesägten Teller mit Epoxy einzukleben. achtern mittschiffs wird ein Loch zum Lenzen offenbleiben.
Naja, letztendlich hab ich die Geschichte ohne grössere Finanzaufwendungen in den Griff bekommen und was will man für 400€ verlangen? Ich kann mich nur darüber ärgern das die Aktion vermeidbar gewesen währe, wenn der Verursacher nur ein bischen nachgedacht hätte.

...und immer ne Hand voll Schlick unterm Kiel!
Jens


----------



## ruhrangler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

es gibt im bauhaus diese beutel die die feuchtigkeit anziehen (komm nicht auf den namen), die dinger sind in klein bei elektronischen geräten beigepackt, ODER 10 KILO SALZ !!!!!!!


----------



## Pixelschreck (1. April 2005)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Ähm nöö .... der Bauschaum, den ich rausgepuhlt habe war nass! Jetzt ist das Boot trocken. Endlich!


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Gruß an alle. Habe heute für n Appel und ein Ei ein Boot erworben, das seit ca 2 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt wurde. Sieht ziemlich marode aus (Hauptgrund war Liegeplatz, den es dazu gab) und ist warscheinlich ein bisschen undicht (könnte aber auch nur Regenwasser sein). Wie Außenhaut aussieht, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Dick Farbe außen, die telweise aufgeplatzt ist. An den freien Stellen sieht man weiße Außenhaut, die noch ordentlich aussieht. Unter waterline nur angetastet und nichts auffäliges gemerkt (vielleicht auch einfach was verpasst)

Fragen:

1. Was ist das für Material und ist das Reparaturfähig (z.B. mit Glasfasermatten und Epoxi)?
2. Wenn ja, dann mit welchem Aufwand komm ich zum schwimmenden und lackiertem Boot (es muss nur sicher schwimmen aber hässlich aussehen, denn was schön und leicht ist wird dort manchmal geklaut)?
3. Muss der Boden innen repariert werden, oder einfach Holzlatten drauflegen?
4. Darf man das Boot z.B. in einem Transporter zur Werkstatt transportieren, oder droht dann ein Schaden und es muss unbedingt ein Spezieller Anhänger her?

Und wenn, so Pixelschreck, die Boote unkaputtbar sind, dürfte eine gute Chance bestehen, dass ich das Boot noch lange Jahre benutzen kann, wenn es nicht geklaut wird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Denn ich habe genau so ein Sandwichboot.

Am handwerklichen Geschick mangelt es nicht. Kleben, spachteln, grundlieren, lackieren und schrauben kein Problem, da KFZ-ler

Hier einige Bilder:


Boot komplett mit glucklichem Besitzer

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=03.049EinKI1iD8oduln.JPG


Vorne

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=03.04JcHzNCVu6g45rhg.JPG


Riss in der Seite links und aufgeplatzter Boden

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=03.04cAgN0CxNQ3vri0t.JPG


Risse in Seite links von innen (wie Foto oben, nur von anderer Seite)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=03.049ba0qEbF6McnDsw.JPG


Risse Vorne innen

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=03.04rXPpjWD6r2JlzKx.JPG


Bitte jeden, der Ahnung hat um Hilfestellung. Und danke für jede vernünftige Antwort im Voraus.


----------



## Pixelschreck (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Moin Eugen!
Erstmal Glühstrumpf zum neuen Boot!

Tja das ist immer so eine Sache mit den schwimmenden Baustellen. Zunanächst würde ich mal Winkelschleifer mit Drahtbürste empfehlen um an den Kern der Sache zu kommen. Warscheinlich wirds beim Schleifen leicht nach Essig riechen das ist ein Zeichen das das Boot aus Pe-Harz gefertigt wurde zur Reparatur würde ich dan auch Pe-Harz verwenden. Die Risse kannst du leider nicht einfach überkleben sosndern must sie wie eine Schweissnaht grossflächig anschleifen und mit mehreren Schichten verkleben. 
Nun, Langeweile kommt da sicher nicht auf wenn du das Boot wieder fitt machen möchtest und billig wirds auch nicht.
Rechne dier mal den Bedarf an Farbe aus: 2-3 x Grundierung, 2x Deckanstrich, 2x Antfouling. Dazu Harz,Härter (5Kg?) und Matten. Ob das sich lohnt musst du selber wissen. Nach meinem ersten Eindruck wohl eher nicht.

Noch mal einen Tip zum Einstellen von Fotos: Am Besten speicherst du Bilder im Format lange Seite 800 pix ab. Im Editor klickst du auf das Bildchen und gibst den Direcktlink ein (http://http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file... ) dan wird das Bild gleich im Beitrag eingebunden.

Na dann:
 Mast und Schotbruch ( wenn vorhanden)

Gruss Jens


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Danke für die Antwort. Dan werde ich das wohl lassen:c. Wenn schon Geld investieren, dann lieber in neues Boot. Dieses werde ich dann notdürftig flicken und schwimmen lassen, solange es geht.


----------



## honeybee (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Hallo Eugen

Wie Jens schon schrieb, spar dir das Geld, die Zeit und vorallem die Nerven um dieses "Boot" wieder halbwegs hinzubekommen.
Für das was Du darin investieren müsstest, würdest Du auch was gutes gebrauchtes bekommen.

@Jens
Zum Thema Schaum im Boot
Hatten wir auch mal. Gefreut ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben (Anka) und dann hat sich heraus gestellt, das der Vorbesitzer das KOMPLETTE Boot (Schwimmkammern, Kiel etc.) in den Hohlräumen mit 2K Schaum ausgeschäumt hatte.  Ein Riss im Bootsboden tat dann das übrige. 6 Mann wurden gebraucht, um das Boot halbwegs tragen zu können. Aus Zeitmangel haben wir es dann abgegeben.

Im großen hatten wir jetzt auch Wassereinbruch. Keiner konnte sich so recht erklären wo es her kommt. Vermutungen wie zu schnell aufgestoppt und die Heckwelle schwappte rein bis zu undichten Verbolzungen vom neuen Motor.....
Was wars? Das Lenzventil ist undicht und das ganze Wasser drückt INS Boot. Da der Wasserstand äußerst bescheiden ist um das Boot raus zu holen wurde nach Notlösungen gesucht um es vorübergehnd von innen ersteinmal dicht  zu bekommen. Weinkorken...zu klein. Weinkorken in Verbindung mit Fahrradschlauch....funktionierte nicht.
Zu guter letzt wurde ein Besenstiel gekürzt und konisch angeschnitzt und Voila das Boot ist erstmal Dicht.
Ich hoffe, das der Wasserstand in den nächsten Wochen nach oben geht, damit ein neues Ventil eingebaut werden kann.


----------



## Köhlerjan (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Moin,
nicht schön was da hast. Also ich mache Bautrockenlegung.
Bei nassem Estrich wird mit Warmluftzufuhr und Abluftabführung gearbeitet. Das könntes Du so machen in dem Du per Luftzufuhr / Abluft über Schläuche und einer Infrarotheizung arbeitest. Die Heizung bekommst Du im Baumarkt. Kosten so 40 Euronen. Die HZG dann auf den Bootskörper ausrichten. Die Luftversorgung eventuell über einen alten Staubsauger. Eine normale Heizung oder Radiator nutzt Dir nichts, Du brauchst Langwellige Wärmequellen die tief ins Material eindringen, ohne das die Oberfläche zu stark aufheizt.
Also Infrarot. Nächste Möglichkeit wäre die Mkrowellentrocknung. Bloß so ein Gerät kostes ne Menge Miete und ist nicht gerade ungefährlich. Außerdem weist Du nicht ob Dein GFK ein weg hat (Nässe in Blasen / Rissen) und dann würde die Mikrowelle Dir das GFK wegbrutzeln.
Aber alles was Du dann machst, bedeute Stromverbrauch. Rechne Dir also aus, ob nen neuer GFKboden nich günsiger kommt und Du einfach den alten Müll da raus holst.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Pixelschreck (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bauschaum im Bootsboden,nass!*

Jo! 
Bauschaum muss raus! Bei mir war ja nur eine Seite voll mit dem Zeug. Jetzt stell dir mal vor wie sich ein Boot verhält wenn einseitig immer 200 Liter Wasser drin sind. Trocken bekommt man das nie und nimmer so ein Boden ist nie ganz dicht kleine Risse entstehen alleine durch Temperaturschwankungen  und die unterschiedliche Ausdehnung von Boden und Rumpf. Besser ne Öffnung zum Lenzen und ne Pumpe dazu. Ok, ich hab das Thema durch und das Boot ist schon lange wieder verkauft und schwimmt immer noch aufn Schweriner See.

@ Jana: So für das kleine Leck zwischendurch kann man auch etwas Pu Holzleim und einen Lappen nehmen. Der Leim schäumt in Verbindung mit Wasser etwas auf nicht so doll wie Bauschaum aber das wird an solchen Stellen wie Durchführungen und dergleichen erstmal dicht. Später kann man das Zeug auch gut wieder abkratzen weil es sich nicht mit GFK verbindet. Ja Lecks suchen ist spannender als Ostern  !

Viel Spass noch!
Jens


----------

